
Toni Morrison, ‘Beloved’ Author and Nobel Laureate, Dies at 88 - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/06/books/toni-morrison-dead.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20625132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20625132)

